# Salt in freshwater



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried a search but only got reef results. I have a planted tank that I added a little salt, should I continue on this path or cut it out. It seems to keep the tank clean, but I am afraid of killing the plants. There is a gauge that reads salinity? If so I should like into purchasing, what would be a good amount of salt within the tank? I only add 2 or 3 of the api crystals to my tank.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Aquarium Salt right? its good stuff.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Not in a planted tank. Unless you are using it to medicate against ich...etc, why use it? I am sure it is ok at very low levels, and some plants are more tolerant than others, but in general it is affecting the osmosis of a plant. 

If you do use some, make sure you dissolve it in a pitcher (container) before adding it. Never add the crystals directly as that could be enough to kill certain plants.

I cannot tell how much you are actually adding now unless you mention your tank size, how often you add, and how much/often you change your tank's water. Keep in mind that you are not changing all of the water, so your salt conc. could be building up.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

it is a 29 gal. I use 1 or 2 crystals per 25% water change, maybe I will do another change to lower the amount of salt. I just wanted to make sure there were no contaminants. Is there a way to measure salinity other then knowing the amount of salt per volume? Because I have been battling some cloudiness, that comes and goes day to day. I think it is plant debris, but just want to safe guard.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll just throw this out there 
aquarium salt doesnt show up on a hydrometer only sea salt does
aquarium salt doesnt make it "salt water"


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Nope, its kinda like um epsom salt for us I think,


----------

